# aus altteilen htpc bauen?



## Aggrotyp (1. November 2010)

mittlerweile hab ich so viel hardware rumliegen, ich überlege mir fürs
schlafzimmer einen htpc zu bauen. mit fernsehen hab ichs nicht so bin eher der gamer typ, betrete also neuland und bitte euch um hilfe.
hab folgende komponenten rumliegen:

- netzteil 350w (no name)
- netzteil 300w (no name)
- Mainboard (msi neo3 p35)
- intel dual core mit 2.56Ghz dazu passend einen AC freezer pro 7 cooler
- graka 9400gt 512mb
- dvd laufwerk, paar lüfter in diversen größen und wlan
- 320gb samsung f1

eventuelle komponenten:

-  ein midi atx tower von freundin die sich die nächsten tage
   einen neuen kaufen will.
-  hab am dachboden nen 17" lcd 4:3 (überlege extra größeren
   anzuschaffen)

nicht vorhandene komponennten (und gleich zu den fragen):

- TV karte (P/L soll passen muss nicht high end sein is um ca. 50€ was
   aufm markt?)
- Arbeitsspeicher (reichen 1 gb oder is 2x1gb im dualchannel angebracht?)
- evtl. fernbedienung falls bei tv card nicht dabei

volgende dinge will ich kucken:
- dvd´s
- files von hdd
- steam videos


----------



## amdfreak (1. November 2010)

Was willst du genau wissen ? RAM würd ich schon 2GB empfehlen.
TV-Karte : Also an deiner Stelle würd ich mir nen DVB-T USB-Stick kaufen ; an den kannst du dann auch die Antenne anschliessen.


----------



## Aggrotyp (1. November 2010)

dachte mir schon dass ich um die 2 gb nicht herumkomm.
wie siehts mit dem tv stick aus?

Hauppauge WINTV NOVA-T-STICK TV-Karte DVB-T USB Stick: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

sollen karten nicht besser sein?


----------



## we3dm4n (1. November 2010)

Für diese Dinge


> volgende dinge will ich kucken:
> - dvd´s
> - files von hdd
> - steam videos


...
...brauchst du KEINE TV-Karte!


----------



## Aggrotyp (1. November 2010)

ups da hatte ich doch was vergessen, natürlich will ich tv auch kucken


----------



## Baer.nap (2. November 2010)

1. no name netzteile und älter? Stromschleuder! 
2. wielaut sind deine dvd laufwerke? beim filme gucken stört halt echt jedes nebengeräusch da wär mir passiv cpu+nt+graka und halt eventuel 1-2 langsame lüfter am liebsten


----------



## feivel (2. November 2010)

eventuell wenn eine schüssel vorhanden ist, ist für den preis auch eine satellitentvkarte drin...
hast du etwas bessere qualität des bildes, und vor allem mehr sender.


----------



## Aggrotyp (2. November 2010)

also ist ein noname netzteil.
hab eine hochleistungszimmerantenne zuhaus.
und dass dvd laufwerk läuft auch leise.
da ich guten cpu kühler hab werd ich auf passivlösung verzichten und
mir eine lüftersteuerung mitbestelllen damit ich alles auf unhörbare rpm
drosseln kann.
empfehlt ihr mir eher tv karte oder einen stick?


----------



## we3dm4n (2. November 2010)

Ein Stick ist generell IMMER günstiger als eine interne Lösung. Ob es große Abstriche in der Bildqualität dadurch gibt kann ICH nicht beurteilen.

Was für ein Signal soll überhaupt empfangen werden?
DVB-T?
DVB-S?
das ganze dann HDTV?

In meine neuste Schöpfung kommt diese:
TechniSat SkyStar HD2 DVB-S PCI - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by


----------



## Dragonix (2. November 2010)

Bei digitalen Empfangslösungen ist die Bildqualität nur von der verwendeten Software (bzw. genauer: Codec) abhängig.


----------



## Aggrotyp (2. November 2010)

würde dann doch den hauppauge stick nehmen.
will dvb t empfangen und an media software solls nicht scheitern,
gibt ja genug freeware.


----------

